# Slab City on New Years



## Dumpsterhump (Dec 19, 2009)

Anyone going?
I should be out there with a few of my friends.


----------



## bote (Dec 19, 2009)

digihitch is already there, spaz has s.a.l.t. happening. Me personally, I am too far, I will give athought to it tough and the full moon too.


----------



## Grasshopper (Dec 20, 2009)

I could possibly end up there


----------



## STAYING ALIVE (Dec 20, 2009)

yupp ima be there


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 20, 2009)

everyone tell moth that squat the planet says hi!


----------



## drunken marauder (Dec 21, 2009)

Im planning to head out there for my B day in March...


----------



## Filth (Dec 23, 2009)

i might be at the slabs or vegas idk yet.


----------



## BananaPhuck (Dec 31, 2009)

Really wish I could make it, I just got internet access after a few weeks. But considering today is New Years Eve, and I'm in Oregon... Not going to happen. But say hola to Moth.


----------



## drunken marauder (Jan 9, 2010)

So did anyone make it out to the slabs???


----------



## Dumpsterhump (Jan 9, 2010)

I made it, only stayed for 3 days though.
I miss that place already. I may go back next weekend haha


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 17, 2010)

how was it out there?


----------



## Dumpsterhump (Jan 19, 2010)

It was pretty chill. I met a lot of cool people.


----------



## bote (Jan 20, 2010)

I wasn´t there this year, but Spaz broadcast live from the tank, you can check the details and some pics on the site. Unfortunately, there doesn´t seem to be a link to recorded broadcasts


----------



## BUMJUG (Jan 26, 2010)

i was there.....SPAZZ crew set up round moths spot and threw a pretty cool party..they improved his squat as well as re painted fucking everything....lots of fun..moth is doing good as ever ...same with jazz his dog...


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 29, 2010)

good! im glad to hear that... id love to hang out with him again!


----------

